# ماذا يعنى ( أكرم أباك وأمك )



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

إكرام الوالدين يعني إبداء الإحترام لهم بالكلام والعمل، كذلك يعني أن نحمل بقلوبنا تقديراً لمكانتهم. إن كلمة "إكرام" باليونانية تعني "إحترام، مهابة، قيمة." فالإكرام هو الإحترام ليس بناء على الإستحقاق فقط ولكن أيضا بناء على المكانة. فمثلاً قد يختلف بعض الأمريكيين مع القرارات التي يتخذها الرئيس، ولكنهم لا يزالون يحترمون منصبه كقائد لبلادهم. وبالمثل فإن الأطفال من جميع الأعمار يجب أن يكرموا والديهم سواء كان الوالدين "يستحقون" ذلك أم لا.

يأمرنا الله بأن نكرم والدينا. فإن إكرام الوالدين مهم جدا في نظر الله حتى أنه ضمنه في الوصايا العشر (خروج 20: 12) ويؤكد عليه في العهد الجديد: "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في الرب لأن هذا حق. أكرم أباك وأمك. التي هي أول وصية بوعد. لكي يكون لك خير وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض" (أفسس 6: 1-3). إن إكرام الوالدين هي الوصية الوحيدة في الكتاب المقدس مرتبط بها الوعد بالحياة. فالذين يكرمون والديهم مباركين (أرميا 35: 18-19). وبالمقابل فإن الذين الذين لهم "ذهن مرفوض" والأشرار في آخر الأيام يتسمون بعصيان الوالدين أيضاً. (رومية 1: 30؛ تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 2).

حث سليمان وهو أحكم الحكماء الأبناء على إحترام والديهم (أمثال 1: 8؛ 13: 1؛ 30: 17). ورغم أننا قد لا نكون ما زلنا تحت سلطان الوالدين لكننا لا يمكن أن نتخطى وصية الله بإكرامهم. حتى يسوع، ابن الله، أخضع نفسه لكل من والديه الأرضيين (لوقا 2: 51) وأبيه السماوي (متى 16: 39). فيجب علينا أن نعامل والدينا بنفس الإحترام الذي نقترب به من الآب السماوي محتذين في هذا مثال يسوع نفسه (عبرانيين 12: 9؛ ملاخي 1: 6).
​من الواضح إذا أننا يجب أن نكرم والدينا بناء على وصية الله، ولكن كيف نكرمهم؟ علينا أن نكرمهم بقلوبنا وأفعالنا (مرقس 7: 6). أن نكرم رغباتهم التي يعبرون عنها والتي لا يعبرون عنها. "الإبن الحكيم يقبل تأديب أبيه والمستهزئ لا يسمع إنتهاراً (أمثال 13: 1) في متى 15: 3-9 يذكِّر يسوع الفريسيين بوصية الله لإكرام الوالدين. كانوا يطيعون حرف الناموس ولكنهم أضافوا إليه تقاليدهم التي تفوقت عليه. فبينما كانوا يكرمون والديهم بالكلام كانت أفعالهم تفضح دوافعهم الحقيقية. فالإكرام يعني أكثر من مجرد الكلام. فكلمة "أكرم" في هذه الآية هي فعل أمر وبالتالي تتطلب عملاً صحيحاً.

علينا أن نسعى لإكرام والدينا بنفس الطريقة التي نجاهد بها لكي نمجد الله – في أفكارنا، كلماتنا، وأفعالنا. في مرحلة الطفولة يتكون طاعة الوالدين مرادفاً لإكرامهم. وهذا يشمل السمع والطاعة والخضوع لسلطانهم كوالدين. بعد أن يكبر الأولاد ويصلون إلى سن النضوج فإن طاعة الوالدين التي تعلموها في الصغر ستكون أساسا لطاعتهم للسلطات الأخرى مثل الحكومة والشرطة وأصحاب العمل.

في حين يطلب منا الرب أن نكرم والدينا فإن هذا لا يشمل التمثل بمن كان شريراً منهم (حزقيال 20: 18-19). فإذا أمر والدين أبنائهما بأمر ما فيه معصية للرب ويتعارض مع كلمته فيجب ألا يطيعهم الأبناء لأنه يجب أن يطاع الله أكثر من أولئك الوالدين. (أعمال 5: 28)

الإكرام ينتج إكرام. إن الله لن يكرم الذين يعصون وصاياه ولا يكرمون والديهم. فإذا أردنا أن نرضي الله وأن نتبارك علينا أن نكرم والدينا. فالإكرام ليس سهلا، وليس دائما أمر ممتع، وبالتأكيد لن نقوى عليه بقوتنا الخاصة. ولكن الإكرام هو الطريق الأكيد لتحقيق هدفنا في الحياة – أي تمجيد الله. "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في كل شيء لأن هذا مرضي في الرب" (كولوسي 3: 20)
 منقول​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2009)

> الإكرام ينتج إكرام. إن الله لن يكرم الذين يعصون وصاياه ولا يكرمون والديهم. فإذا أردنا أن نرضي الله وأن نتبارك علينا أن نكرم والدينا. فالإكرام ليس سهلا، وليس دائما أمر ممتع، وبالتأكيد لن نقوى عليه بقوتنا الخاصة. ولكن الإكرام هو الطريق الأكيد لتحقيق هدفنا في الحياة – أي تمجيد الله. "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في كل شيء لأن هذا مرضي في الرب" (كولوسي 3: 20)


 
طاعه الوالدين اهم شىء​ 
واول وصيه وصانا بيها الله ​ 
بعد اطاعه الله اولا ​ 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى ​ 
موضوع مميز ومهم جداااااااا​ 
لان فى ناس كتير بتنسى الكلام ده ​ 
وبيعصوا والديهم و بنسمع عن نمازج كتير ​ 
ربنا يهديهم ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

* مرور غالى وكريم جدا


منتهى الشكر أختنا الغاااااليه


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

> في حين يطلب منا الرب أن نكرم والدينا فإن هذا لا يشمل التمثل بمن كان شريراً منهم (حزقيال 20: 18-19). فإذا أمر والدين أبنائهما بأمر ما فيه معصية للرب ويتعارض مع كلمته فيجب ألا يطيعهم الأبناء لأنه يجب أن يطاع الله أكثر من أولئك الوالدين. (أعمال 5: 28)


 
موضوع جميل
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* أهتمام مميز ورائع بمواضيعى


شكرا


جدا

جدا

جدا


يسوع 

معاكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اكرام الاب والام كان وصية الله لنا

وكما تعامل تعامل

شكرا لمجهودك اخي النهيسى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا


أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


>


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم  رااااااااااااااااااائع


ربنا معاكم​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 12 
اكْرِمْ ابَاكَ وَامَّكَ لِتَطُولَ ايَّامُكَ عَلَى الارْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ.


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا


أم النور تبارككم​
*
الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 12
اكْرِمْ ابَاكَ وَامَّكَ لِتَطُولَ ايَّامُكَ عَلَى الارْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ.​*


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

إنجيل متى 15: 4
 فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا 

 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6: 2
 «أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ»، الَّتِي هِيَ أَوَّلُ وَصِيَّةٍ بِوَعْدٍ، 

موضوع جميل يا النهيسي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> إنجيل متى 15: 4
> فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا
> 
> رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6: 2
> ...


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## بنت كلوج (12 أكتوبر 2009)

+اخى فى الرب+النهيسى+فعلا عمل رااااااائع ومهههههههههههم جدااااا ...مجهودمميز وموجه من الله.. يستحق ان ياخذ مكانة المرجعية .....دوما تفوق بالمسيح ...ربنا يباركك........احب اقول حاجة صغيرة ان اكرام الوالدين وخاصة اللذين لاتوجد علاقة لهم بالله عمل مبارك وممكن ربحهما للمسيح بسبب هذا الابن المبارك ......ربنا يبارككم:sami73::big29::big29:


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكــــــرا

للمرور والتعليق الرائع

الرب معاكم​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*الايه دي ليها موقف تحفة معايا ومش قادرة انساه رغم مرور سنه عليه*
* كنا بنحفظها لاولادنا في الخدمة لما جينا نسمعها لولد منهم فلاقيته بيقولي  " اكتم اباك وامك " الولد كان سمعها غلط وحفظها غلط بس كان موقف مضحك جدا*

*ميرسي ليك علي الموضوع المهم جدا وهو جميل اوي بصراحة*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور الغالى


*مبروك للمبارك*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمرور الغالى
> 
> 
> *مبروك للمبارك*


 

*الله يبارك فيك وميرسي ليك جدا*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا نهيسى فعلا

شكرا ليك​


----------

